# Pee Pad Training



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I posted on the other thread about my newly adopted 2 years old baby. She came Pee Pad trained which I was happy about - I placed the pee pad in the kitchen and kepts bringing her to the pad however she peed on the couch and then again at night I brought her into the bed and she peed on the bed - last night I left her in the living room and my daughter slept with her on the couch - this morning when I woke up she did poop on the pad :chili:but... when I got up and sat with coffee she came in kitchen and peed on the floor as I was sitting at the table by my feet - not on the pad -- can anyone give me guidance -


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Good morning Linda  . Oh the potty training challenges....we're still sorta there too! Are you crate training Lexi? I've received some excellent wisdom from our fellow SM Aunties. *- A crate (even if she was trained before, you'll likely have to start from scratch). *- A schedule for feeding, potty and play breaks. This should help precious Lexi remember all of her "previous" training and get back on the potty party train quickly. Best wishes!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel trained himself! He is an amazing little guy.
Lisel--has been more challenging in EVERY way. I had pads in every room that we were in & she would or would not go. This week I decided to remove all but one & keep her more contained & it has been working great. I think she was confused w/all the pads. But she is also stubborn & doesn't want you to see her go! So we put up a gate & she can only go down to the end of the hall, in the dark where we put her pad!
One problem is that Lisi is not food-motivated but I have discovered her taste for salmon---so I have begun to use it as an incentive in very minute pieces. We are also working on "sit" but she doesn't care if she is at the head of the class or not!:innocent: 
Maybe this is the difference in a male & female?


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blink: I placed a retiree years ago that was potty trained at my home but acted not potty trained in her new home. My kennel club president who has been my mentor in dog training told me any dog in a new enviroment needs to be almost treated like a new puppy needing to be trained. Not all dogs do this but it worked and now if I retire a dog I always communicate this to new owners.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Expect to have to go back to Potty Training 101 with a rescue. Just because she was pad trained doesn't mean she is pad trained in your house. 

Are you using the same brand pads as she is used to? 

When I moved my then 12 year old Lady who was perfectly pad trained started having accidents. Turns out she did not like the spot I had chosen for her pads! I also had to confine her to one room and go back to basic potty training.

You said that while you were drinking coffee when you first woke up she peed on the floor. Don't expect her to walk to her pads on her own to go. Like with a puppy, when she first gets up from a nap you must take her to her pad or put her in a pen with a pad, stay with her, and praise her when she goes, then give her a little treat.

http://www.dogchatforum.com/house-training-puppy-dog.htm


----------

